# Sauces



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Any sauce recipes for pasta rice? Nothing too fatty or sugary as it's for losing weight

Maybe a sauces sub forum?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

is it an emergency?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

@swole troll he doesn't wanna miss his anabolic window, must've just trained, hope he makes it.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Tinned tomatoes and Italian seasoning for pasta.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Any flavour pesto mixed with quark and then mix that with onion, peppers and chicken, really nice for pasta.

Also for pasta, tinned tomatoes and chilli powder/flakes, onion and peppers mixed with tuna. You can add quark to this too for a creamier version.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

swole troll said:


> is it an emergency?
> 
> View attachment 116055


There's only one thread on my screen :confused1: I hate this fu**ing site, likes to make a cvnt of me lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Any rice sauces? That's what I'm struggling with the most. I could eat fried rice every day but that's not ideal unfortunately


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

safc49 said:


> Any rice sauces? That's what I'm struggling with the most. I could eat fried rice every day but that's not ideal unfortunately


The tomatoes and chilli recipe for pasta, also nice with rice.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Keeks said:


> The tomatoes and chilli recipe for pasta, also nice with rice.


Thanks. All I could think of was chili con carnie so good to have other sauces to switch it up a little


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

safc49 said:


> Thanks. All I could think of was chili con carnie so good to have other sauces to switch it up a little


If you like spicy foods, use tinned tomatoes, onion & pepper but instead of chilli flakes/powder, use garam masala and a few other spices like that, either with tuna or chicken, both good with rice.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

safc49 said:


> There's only one thread on my screen :confused1: I hate this fu**ing site, likes to make a cvnt of me lol


Don't worry about it mate, I manage that without the help of this site.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

safc49 said:


> Any rice sauces? That's what I'm struggling with the most. I could eat fried rice every day but that's not ideal unfortunately


a bit good light soy sauce, some chilli flakes and a spoon of honey makes rice good

cook aload chillis and garlic then add passata and herbs and cook for 30mins is good for pasta and can be split into portions and frozen


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Keeks said:


> If you like spicy foods, use tinned tomatoes, onion & pepper but instead of chilli flakes/powder, use garam masala and a few other spices like that, either with tuna or chicken, both good with rice.


I'm a wuss, chilli powder/flakes suits me lol

I might try a few spices together like an Indian curry sometime, if it doesn't get posted here it was rotten :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

spudsy said:


> Don't worry about it mate, I manage that without the help of this site.


lol, I feel your pain


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> a bit good light soy sauce, some chilli flakes and a spoon of honey makes rice good
> 
> cook aload chillis and garlic then add passata and herbs and cook for 30mins is good for pasta and can be split into portions and frozen


That rice one sounds like a version of sweet chilli sauce :thumb:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

safc49 said:


> That rice one sounds like a version of sweet chilli sauce :thumb:


its actually very different mate, but worth a go if you like chinese food. also works well with noodles.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> its actually very different mate, but worth a go if you like chinese food. also works well with noodles.


Liked :thumbup1: (no likes left)

Love Chinese food :drool: thanks


----------

